# الرفاصات متغيرة الخطوة



## زهير سوريا (10 أبريل 2011)

ارجو المساعدة 
الموضوع دارات التحكم المؤتمت بالرفاص متغير الخطوة


----------



## hisham_mounirian (15 أبريل 2011)

بصراحة انا مش فاهم طلبك كويس
بس لو بتسأل ازاي يسشتغل فهو عبارة عن مجموعة هيدروليكيةعن طريقها بتتحكم في زاوية الرفاص
المجكوعة الهيروليكية متصلة بريش الرفاص وعن طريق الزيت يمكن للرفاص تغيير زاويتة علي حسب ahead ,astern
اقرب مثال ليها المروحة وشفاط الهوا


----------



## mohammed toure (23 أبريل 2011)

1/ http://www.bahreya.com/bb3/1/pitch propeller.pdf


----------



## hisham_mounirian (24 أبريل 2011)

mohammed toure قال:


> 1/ http://www.bahreya.com/bb3/1/pitch propeller.pdf


 ممتاز الشرح :20:


----------



## youssry othman (16 مايو 2011)

مششششششكككككككككوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ابو الشوب (21 مايو 2011)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## زهير سوريا (15 أغسطس 2011)

المطلوب تصميم دارة القيادة الكهربائية للمجموعة الهيدروليكية المحركة لريش الرفاص واضح


----------



## engmsalim (16 أغسطس 2011)

الكنترول الى انت عايزة ايه؟


----------



## كيرو عبده (6 أكتوبر 2011)

_تسلم يا غالى_


----------



## محمد الشناوي20 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## السيد نور الدين (18 مارس 2012)

تسلم ياجميل


----------

